# Spring Queen Cells



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Here are some of the queen cells that will provide the queens in my nucs for sale in April.

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/astrozombee79/library/2014 Spring Nucs


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking sweet. Ours are a week behind. Hope they look as good as yours when closing tomorrow.... Welcome to 2014!!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice Aaron. Mine aren't anywhere near that yet. In fact, mine aren't even a twinkle in a drone's eye. -15 to -20 tonight. Might make 35 on Friday. Woodpile is almost gone. What a winter!


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I added some more photos to the album linked above at one of our bigger mating yards, probably has upwards of 2000 splits in it. I've very well suited for mating, an old orange grove replanted in pine trees, and right next to a current orange grove.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Great pictures, especially since there is no snow. Thanks for sharing. Question from someone who knows nothing about queen rearing. What is the picture of with the horizontal frame-tray like things with circular things in rows? (Lots of unknown "things" in that sentence!)


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@clgs, I believe you are asking about our queen cell carriers, once we harvest from the queen cell frames they get stored in the carrier for easy storage and transportation.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you - again neat photos.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

sheesh....what are u at ....a 98% take on those grafts ? great job !


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

tommysnare said:


> sheesh....what are u at ....a 98% take on those grafts ? great job !


May i remind you that its all in what you see and never about what you don't see. My guess is that the frames to the side are less than 98%. Not discounting the way these sweet ones look at all. Nicely done. Anyone who thinks 98% is possible all the time has been watching to many news clips about "all " the people swishing half court shots. The ones that bricked never make the news.I suspect its the same here and with other cell shots we see. 

Bound to be some 100%'ers from someone on here. Think I'll move a few cells around and post a few "cell-o-shopped" pics.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

That was a shot of one of the better frames, but we do generally hit between 85 and 90 percent of our grafts.


----------



## jefff (Jan 23, 2014)

Really cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Impressive.. good to see progress in nature.. hold on everybody Full spring time is on the way ...


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Added a few more pics, link is in the first post, from our first round of inspections, also pics of our incubator full of another round of queen cells.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

impressive .. Gives me hope that it can be done....


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

What are the little 2" X 4" little packets inside the nucs? A treatment of some kind?? Coveting your weather!!


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@Brandy Beetle Traps


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there some kind of "rim" I see around the tops of the nuc boxes? If so, what & why?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@snl there is a rim molded into the box to lock the cover into place, 
are you asking abouth the polystyrene boxes?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

AstroZomBEE said:


> @snl there is a rim molded into the box to lock the cover into place,


Thanks, yes. I should have looked further into your pics....... I see that that "rim" is on the poly boxes and as you said to hold them in place. How do like using the poly nucs?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

The ones I get are great, Very durable boxes, metal reinforced lids. Also a layer of hard plastic where the frames rest, and where the cover touches the nuc box makes for easy scraping when they get propolised/waxes up.

I can make nucs earlier than normal with less bees and still get good results because of the insulation value of the box.

We have probably 2000, we have ordered a few semi loads, they come out of Canada.


Aaron


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok Aaron, that begs the question as to from whom do you order them?...... 

Larry


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> May i remind you that its all in what you see and never about what you don't see. My guess is that the frames to the side are less than 98%. Not discounting the way these sweet ones look at all. Nicely done. Anyone who thinks 98% is possible all the time has been watching to many news clips about "all " the people swishing half court shots. The ones that bricked never make the news.I suspect its the same here and with other cell shots we see.
> 
> Bound to be some 100%'ers from someone on here. Think I'll move a few cells around and post a few "cell-o-shopped" pics.



i think u need to add some sugar to ur coffee....it seems to be a little BITTER !


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@snl i cant say i remember at the moment, id have to go into my books and look, i'll look on monday when im back in the office.

it was a bit of a ordeal if i remember correctly, dealing with customs and all, and im pretty sure a semi load was the minimum order


----------

